# Info on 125 Gallon Frontosa Tank Build



## AJdrummer (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello all, I have never kept Fronts before or any other Africans. I am asking for some advice here. Here is my idea and some questions. :fish: :fish: :fish:

I have picked up a 125G, Stand & Hood for $150.00 bucks. Good deal to me! I want to keep 6 to 8 fronts 1 being a male and the rest female w/ maybe some clown loaches 5-6..... I'm not rock solid on the loaches maybe someone has a better idea something smaller and brighter??

I plan on painting the back ground black and using a black sand substrate. I need some advice on what kind of hardscape to use. Texas holey rock? Large boulder like rocks w/caves? I hear that fronts are flighty and to be aware of sharp edges so I am second guessing Texas holey even though it looks great. Give me some feed back!.

I plan on building a 55 gallon wet/dry sump filter system underneath using (2) 3 to 4 Rubbermaid storage draw units for the types of media and to hold 30 to 40 gallons of extra water. I want to use 2 overflow boxes for this and an adequate pump w/one outtake in the tank maybe double headed. I will put my heaters in the sump along with some plants like I have in my 120G w/d sump and maybe some lava rock.....

I want to go with a low bluish LED type light I think.... I know they do not like bright light. Ideas?

Help me out guys It will be a work in progress with the building of the filter system, prepping and of course cycling the aquarium (fishless) of course. I am currently prepping some bio-max media in my 120G Sump to put in the 125G to help along the cycle.

Ready Go!!! Thank you everyone! :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Sounds like you have done your research. Generally, Fronts are best suited to a species tank, and your numbers and ratios for a 125 are spot on. Start with a few more, in order to cull out males as they develop and give yourself the best chances.

Do a search in the tanganyika forum here, look for posts from Razzo, you'll find a lot of great looking frontosa pictures to give you ideas on appropriate decor.


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

Nodima said it, you're spot on with your plan! 
Any idea what type of fonts (F0 or F1), and what variant (Moba, Milkula, Burundi, etc.) you are planing to keep? I would avoid any sharp edges rocks, like Holley rock. In fact, I ground down all the edges of my rocks with a stone grinder before put them in my Moba tank. Even that they get scraped and injured sometimes when spooked.
For light I have the cheap 48" Beamswork. I find it okay as I don't normally turn it on at night. As with most aquarium lights, it has the day light with the blue actinics or the blue only features. I also have the Fluval Eco Bright with three rows of LEDs (some have only one row) and found that it's not as bright, but does somehow give more clarity when viewing the fish. Many friends tell me that the Current USA lights are the best. I don't have one, but maybe others will shed more light on this.
I did have yo yo loaches with my Moba before, they don't bother one another. Since one of my loach died mysteriously, I have since removed the rest to a different tank. I also have Synodotis Petricola catfish in other tank, and I find them more interesting. You may also consider that as tank mate. Russ (Razzo) is an expert in cyphos and altolamps. Look up his threads for more info. Supper nice and knowledgable guy. You can PM him if you have more questions.
I like to cycle my tanks with some small fishes, along with Seachem's Stability. I think it may help accelerate the cycling process. Throw some cheap guppies or platties in it. Give them away later.
Anyway, good luck, and keep us inform of your progress. Can't wait to see some pics with fonts in it.
Joe.


----------

